# (#1) 25th July 2014 anyone want to share the journey :)



## Bumblebee24

Hi,

slight background i had a mmc at roughly 11 weeks & D&C 12th September.

I tested on Thursday & got a faint BFP, this morning I took another test again faint BFP. My hubby said he couldn't believe it until he saw it in writing so I took a digital one & there is was pregnant 1-2 weeks. I ovulated 1st November giving me a due date of 25th July.

Would really like to share the journey of becoming a mummy with someone round similar due date so we can support each other through & update on our progress. So hoping this is a sticky bean & we get to see our rainbow baby in July xx


----------



## Ashley9876

Hi bumblebee24,
I'm Ashley and I also have a due date of 25th July, although this is purely a guess, as my last period was on 6th October which would give me a due date of 13th July but I got a really faint positive 11th November and digi was 1-2 weeks, just took another digi today and was 2-3 weeks so I'm not sure! But I'm taking it as though I ovulated on 1st November! 
Anyway sorry for my story, so sorry to hear of ur loss I hope these are sticky beans for both of us xx


----------



## tweetybird818

Hi, im due the same day based on my ovulation date! This will be #1 for dh and I and as we arent telling many people until the second trimester id LOVE to have some buddies.

My dh also couldnt believe it until he saw the digi but it was actually halirious when I showed him because he thought the 1-2 conception indicator meant 1-2 babies and he was quite alarmed!

Wish you both a h&h 9 months


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies it will be lovely to share the journey with u both.
Do either of u have any symptoms, my main thing is waking up really early, sore lower back, twinges & sharp pain, slightly sensitive nipples & mood swings.


----------



## tweetybird818

So far Ive also been waking up super early, terribly tender breasts, twinges and sharp pains and some fatigue. Im also really bloated which ia giving the illusion that im showing early today hehe


----------



## Bumblebee24

My boobs are ok at the minuet but no doubt they'll start to hurt. How long have u been ttc xx congratulations by the way :flower:xx


----------



## tweetybird818

Thank you. congratulations to you both as well.

We have been ttc for 11 months. I have pcos and think I ovulated for the first time nov 1st so I still cant believe we got a bfp! 

As a bit of an introduction dh and I are both 25 going on 26 shortly. We have two much loved furbabies and have been married just over 2 years now. 
How about you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Going off O date I'm due 26th :)


----------



## tweetybird818

Congratulations


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just realised it says number one! This is baby number 2 for me :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Am 25, 26 in march & dh is 26 we have been together for 11 years & getting married 2nd April 2015, childhood sweethearts he he. We have fur babies too Pixie our silver tabby British short hair & Douglas our grey 3 month old guiea pig.
We were trying 10 months fell pregnant but lost it at 11 weeks in September. We then had to wait atleast a month before trying again. It was discovered that my mmr jab had run out so I had to have it again. I found out I am blood type rhesus negative so think I have to have a couple of jabs now am pregnsnt again. Well magically feel pregnant the first month we tried after the mmc. We are still in shock & supper excited. Xx


----------



## tweetybird818

Im 26 in March as well and we are also highschool sweethearts :)

Its not long now until your wedding. You must be excited.

It sounds like youve been through a lot on your ttc journey so I hope this pregnancy is all smooth sailing for you.

When and how often will you need to have jabs?


----------



## tweetybird818

Ps it might seem like your wedding is ages away but we had a two yr engagement and that flew by so to me it doesn't seem that long


----------



## Bumblebee24

No way wow so alike lol. We got engaged may 2012 but we wanted a long engagement so we could have time plan ect we also wanted to try for a baby before the wedding. 
Yeh I hope so hope this is a sticky bean. Not 100% sure how many ill need it was all told to me whilst i was in hospital but I think they said at 20 weeks then again when it's born. My basic understanding of it is if my baby was rhesus possative & it bleed inside me (don't no who it would) but my body would see it as a threat & try and fight it off by sending lots of white blood cells to the baby which may harm it. Again don't quote me on that being the sole reason lol. X
Are u based in the uk


----------



## tweetybird818

Very aike!

Im sure they will let you know more once the time comes then.

its so hard to take everything in at the time.

Im in Aus, where abouts are you?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Am England


----------



## tweetybird818

So a summer baby for you then? 

Have either or you ladies made any decisions regarding the type of care you like etc or, like me are you still in a bit of a state of shock?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeh summer baby.
Am still in shock to be honest, I just want to get to 12 weeks & no everything's ok. That time I didn't really get the care I thought I should which surprised me so just gonna take it with a pinch of salt this time round & hope for the best.
I already no I'd really like to try a water birth & meditation. I would live to learn hypnobirthing, u can teach it urself or pay for it. Quite abit on YouTube, I think that's wat helped me conceive x


----------



## tweetybird818

Ive been looking into learning some hypnobirthing techniques as well. Sorry for the experiences you had last time, i hope you recieve much better care this time.

Im in shock too and find myself worrying about everything already so i think learning to relax will be very helpful for me.


----------



## Bumblebee24

I hear that weeks 6-8 should bring more symptoms. This is Wendy women report sickness & tender boobs am actually looking forward to feeling sick. I no ill regret saying that lol.
I started fertility meditation before I knew I was pregnant this time round as I was just working myself up. 
You tube is great, I just had a quick search under early pregnancy meditation not found a great one yet but ill let u know when I do.
How has today been, in fact wat time is it for u in oz x


----------



## tweetybird818

Today was ok. But I freaked myself out a bit because I woke up with some bad cramps and had some more brownish cm. But they both went away so im trying not to stress about it, particularly since both can be common symptoms of implantation.

On the positive side i booked in for my dating scan in 3 weeks (im sure of the dates as i have been charting but the dr wants to confirm and apparently around 7 weeks is best as we shpuld hear a heartbeat). 

Looking forward to that. 

How about you?

And its nearly 4pm here now.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh gosh u poor thing, it would have been worrying but ur rite in thinking its very normal & most likely implantation. Brown is old blood, it's fresh red blood that's not great.
I won't have any scan until at least 12 weeks. Am off work on Thursday so am going to try and register with the midwife. I should have a check up at 8 weeks where she'll ask questions, take bloods and tell me when my 12 week scan is. Then there is a final scan at 20 weeks.
I can't wait to see my little sticky beans heartbeat. You lucky sausage getting to see it at 7 weeks ekk exciting.
It's 6.30am on Tuesday 19th just woke up getting ready for work ohh the joy. X


----------



## tweetybird818

I'm doing the opposite now and getting home from work.

Im hoping after the scan I can make the appt with the midwife too and i think after that the appointments are fairly similiar to yours.

Its funny, i thought i was inpatient whilst ttc but now I am even more so.

Oh and I also hit up youtube looking for videos today, didn't find anything great yet either but that might have been because I got distracted by a prenatal ypga/breathing video.


----------



## Ashley9876

Hi ladies
Omg, I couldn't find where I had posted on this again!! Just getting to grips with this site!!

So I'm Ashley and I am 24 (25 next week) and oh is 28 were from scotland! This will be our first!! Quite scared! Because this was a little surprise!! 

So I am 4 weeks and 6 days I think today but I will not know for sure till 12 weeks scan!! Because my cycles are a little irregular! My lmp was 6/10/13 but I know for sure I didn't ovulate then, I'm sure I ovulated on 1/11/13! Which would make me 4+6!! Very confusing! I'm just wondering what they will give me my scan from as they only asked me for my lmp! So I will end up with an early scan! 

Any way enough rambling! Bumblebee where u from in England,? And tweetybird I'm so jealous of u living in oz especially as it's summer just now! It's -2 rite now where I am!! 

I have been having quite sore cramps off and on! But not a lot, last night was quite sore, but I'm sure I'm going to be fine, trying not to stress! Also have sore boobs and sensitive nipples but no sickness or anything! What have uz got for symptoms! 
Wish we could get a dating scan at 7 weeks here but there is no way, they don't even speak to us here till 12 weeks! Feel a bit out on limb tbh!


----------



## brunettebimbo

They usually go off your LMP. Since starting TTC my cycles have been irregular. I mentioned it to my Doctor and she said they would still go off my LMP. 

I haven't really got any symptoms, slight cramping on and off, slightly sore boobs, tired and the odd wave of nausea. 

I'm extremely nervous. I feel different this time. I was really sick with my son but I think they had my dates wrong and I didn't get a BFP until 2 weeks after AF was due and my cycles were 28 days, where as this time I got my BFP the day AF was due.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies,
Glad u found the post Ashley. I no for sure I Oed 1st November as I was taking my bbt. Yeh am from UK north west (manchester) not sure if u no where it is xx
My boobs are feeling a little more sore today my nipples are very sensitive back ache now & then. Slightly tiered but wouldn't notice it fully if I didn't no I was pregnant x
I have my first midwife appointment booked for 16th December it isn't a scan just simply to take bloods & fill in forms ect. Ill also get to know when my scan date is going to be


----------



## Ashley9876

My lmp gives me a due date of 13th July so that's 2 weeks earlier! So I'm going to be way out but at least I will know more once I get the scan! 
16th dec is not long! That's exciting!
I'm quite nervous as well brunette but we just need to know this will b ok! I think I'm more nervous because I just feel still so early! But I know they say every pregnancy is different so try not to worry too much!! 
Has anyone told anybody yet!?
I have told my mum, and best friend and obviously OH, I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## tweetybird818

I have pretty much the same symptoms, which is comforting for me (I feel normal!)

I also had irregular cycles (had pcos) so thats why Im getting the early dating scan. My lmp was the same as you Ashley but I told my dr I didnt ovulate until 1st Nov and was pretty adamant as i track my bbt too so she gave me the referral to check. I think thats pretty standard where I am though, you either wait until 12 weeks or have an earlier dating scan. 

Im nervous too but im just trying to think positive thoughts and stay calm. 

My best friend is also ttc and we were in the tww together this month so she knows already but I wont tell anyone else yet, maybe my mum once ive had the scan.

What are you all looking forward to the most?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feeling baby kick and watching my belly grow!

I'm so excited for our son to become a big brother. :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi can I join you? I am due 23rd July xx


----------



## tweetybird818

Welcome sailorsgirl.

And i cant wait to have a big belly and feel kicks either.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi sailorsgirl,
How have u found it far.

I can't wait to see my belly grow & can only imagin how magical it will be to feel my baby moving.
My mum, dad & sister know but no1 else will until 12 week scan. Am so close to my family so I just had up tell them. My hubby is still unsure as to when to tell his mum & dad. His dad lives in France but his mums just round the corner from us. X


----------



## Sarah.Janelle

We are due 7/27. Very excited/nervous/scared! Haven't really had any symptoms yet. Hoping the morning sickness doesn't find me!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Sarah, I am 5 weeks saturday and my boobs are only just starting to get sore. I hear from other ladies its quite normal for symptoms to start between 6-8 weeks.
Wat a lovely group were getting cant wait to spend the next 8/9 months with you guys & see our belts grow x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bumblebee I'm 5 weeks on Saturday too! My boobs are getting a bit more sore too. I have slight nausea when I wake each morning!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey brunettebimbo,
I can't figure out if am getting nausea I no that sound silly u either are or arnt. I think I am but it's late morning & late evening sometimes I'm putting down to the previous thing I ate but I am pregnant lol.
Also have a really horrible taste in my mouth like I haven't brushed my teeth on weeks. I brush my teeth daily take good care of them 25 & only one filling when I was about 10, very proud of that x
Have u got ur first midwife appointment yet, for bloods etc X


----------



## brunettebimbo

My nausea is only very slight. I have it when I get out of bed and in the evening. I think hunger and tiredness cause mine. 

I have a midwife appointment on 2nd December.


----------



## Bumblebee24

U lucky thing mines not until 16th December. Yeh I think mines brought on my hunger I can't wait to fully feel pregnant x

Have any of u girls told anyone yet x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have told family, close friends and work. 

I only fill paperwork in at mine. Scan not until January


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well here's my 5 week pic ladies nothing much yet. Also my i add am only 4ft 11inches so I imagin am going to be massive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bumblebee24

Took a day off work to do abit of Xmas shopping just got back & am absolutely done in. Am gettin a new kitchen installed & all I want to do is put my pjs on & watch a film but the house is upside down & there's a work man around so hiden myself upstairs x


----------



## tweetybird818

Oh drats. If only the hpuse was free for you to relax in pjs.

Yesterday i had my first day on the nausea struggle street it was terrible but peppermint tea and dry crackers helped. Today i feel better though (however it didnt start until the aftrrnoon yesterday so i may have to wait and see), just a little bit tired after a morning out.

Cant wait to see your bump grow bumblebee!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hi sailorsgirl,
> How have u found it far.
> 
> I can't wait to see my belly grow & can only imagin how magical it will be to feel my baby moving.
> My mum, dad & sister know but no1 else will until 12 week scan. Am so close to my family so I just had up tell them. My hubby is still unsure as to when to tell his mum & dad. His dad lives in France but his mums just round the corner from us. X

Its been good so far, a bit of nausea and exhaustion but nothing too bad. Although yesterday I thought the morning sickness had hit with a vengeance. Turns out I have a tummy bug :( 

How is everyones weekend? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had a bit of a lazy one. Went into town this morning with the Hubby and Son to have their hair cut, came home and watched DVDs. Hubby then sent me for a nap. Slept for 2 hours. Had KFC for tea. Had a bath and now catching up on Sky+. 

I'm really crampy tonight :wacko:


----------



## tweetybird818

Hope youre feeling better soon sailorsgirl.

Honestly, the stretching-cramping was the worst symptom ive had so far and even woke me up at night!

I think i might take some 'bump' shots today. Tgeres obviously nothing there but bloat atm but it will be great to look back once im huge!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah cant wait to see everyones bumps grow!! Ive already started my progression pics...theres nothing there but its nice to have for later xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeh ave started bump shots my aim is to take one every saturday morning. Then small pics in babies first album xx

My symptoms today are sore boobs finally lol think am getting waves of sickness but nothing I'd notice too much if I didn't no I was pregnant. Backache in the afternoon, waking up super early every morning like 5am, mood swings. 

Am so excited to tell the rest of my family in the new year that there's going to be a new addition ekk. It's going to be so unexpected am getting married in April 2015 so think they'll all be thinking we where going to wait till after the wedding xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to do bump pictures too. I did with my son aswell :)

We were NTNP with our son for 14 months. We booked our wedding March 2009 for August 2010 and I fell pregnant January 2010! :rofl: Our day couldn't have been any more perfect. I didn't have to change my dress or anything!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Bumblebee24 said:


> Yeh ave started bump shots my aim is to take one every saturday morning. Then small pics in babies first album xx
> 
> My symptoms today are sore boobs finally lol think am getting waves of sickness but nothing I'd notice too much if I didn't no I was pregnant. Backache in the afternoon, waking up super early every morning like 5am, mood swings.
> 
> Am so excited to tell the rest of my family in the new year that there's going to be a new addition ekk. It's going to be so unexpected am getting married in April 2015 so think they'll all be thinking we where going to wait till after the wedding xx

Ah how brilliant!! I am not looking forward to telling people this time. People already think we are mad with having our first 2 close together, this is going to push mil over the edge haha



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm going to do bump pictures too. I did with my son aswell :)
> 
> We were NTNP with our son for 14 months. We booked our wedding March 2009 for August 2010 and I fell pregnant January 2010! :rofl: Our day couldn't have been any more perfect. I didn't have to change my dress or anything!

Wow perfect timing!!

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O wow I didn't realise yours were so close in age. Your braver than me :lol:

You just do what's right for you and your family. What is right for one family isn't for another. I personally couldn't have 3 that close in age but that's just me. Hubby's kids are 13 month apart and we did not find that fun :lol:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Lol mine are 14 months and we love it! We wanted the next close together so that they are all interested in similar things around the same time (thinking day trips) plus id like a career one day but also wanna stay home with the children until they start school. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I already have my career so happy to space them out :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

I had to move right at the start of my career when I fell pregnant with my first (hubby is navy) so had to give it up and will start all over again.
Whats your job? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww that sucks :(

I'm a Dental Nurse in Orthodontics. I love my job :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Suppose ull have to be carful wont u with the X-rays and things.

I'd say am pretty stable and established with work too. Good thing us i can return to it part time, letting a manager for small sales & lettings agent. Very very stressful at time luckily were coming into our quietest time of year so I can take my foot of the gas slightly x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm currently part time so know difference for me :)

X-rays are taken in a special room and us nurses are nowhere near it so I'm ok :)


----------



## tweetybird818

Thats good news.

Well im in a bit of a pickle as i accepted a promotion not long ago (wont effect my mat leave entitlements but you know, probably not best form!).

So has anyone got any good pregnancy/baby book recommendations?


----------



## brunettebimbo

What to expect when your expecting is good :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey tweety, I normally just use the Internet but my mother in law bought me a hard back book before my miscarriage from mamas & papas it massive really thick. I haven't had the confidence to bring it back out just yet as am still really nervous.

How is everyone 2day, my boobs aren't as sore today. Don't want to wish my life away but I so wish my 6-8 weeks symptoms will kick in ASAP. Am 6 weeks on saturday so I hope to feel more pregnant then.

Ohh here's one for you can you still get your hair dye when pregnant?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've spent the day in hospital. My pregnancy levels are really low. It's either ectopic, very early pregnancy or I'm going to miscarry. They couldn't tell from the scan. I go back for bloods on Wednesday and a scan Monday. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh gosh massive hug. Try to keep you chin up honey I know it's easier said than done. We are all here for you will you find out your results then & there on Wednesday or have to wait until Monday. Scan can't be 100% given that you'll only just be 6 weeks so I doubt they will be able to see much. I have everything crossed for you & ur bean xxx


----------



## astraloree

I'd like to join you girls! My EDD is July 25, estimated O on 11/1/13.. I am a 40 year old, first time pregnant lesbian. My wife and I have been trying since April using Femera, IUI and frozen donor sperm and finally got one to catch! Looking forward to taking the journey with everyone!


----------



## astraloree

tweetybird818 said:


> Thats good news.
> 
> Well im in a bit of a pickle as i accepted a promotion not long ago (wont effect my mat leave entitlements but you know, probably not best form!).
> 
> So has anyone got any good pregnancy/baby book recommendations?

Am loving this book called 'Bringing up Bebe' great perspective for Americans/UK mamas in our parenting styles!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@astra welcome honey & massive congratulations, let the journey begin. How have you been feeling any symptoms to talk of yet x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh no girls I have started spotting am in work & don't finish till 5 so another 5 hours to go before I can even do anything. Am so scared I can't believe it's happening again, I felt really heavy & full last night as if AF was coming. I just can't believe it


----------



## brunettebimbo

O honey I'm so sorry :( Can you ring the early pregnancy unit?


----------



## Bumblebee24

i was able to see my doctor at dinner he ran bloods and sent them to the EPU. I have an appointment with them on Friday either for more bloods or an early scan. I am just hoping with all my heart that am not having another miscarriage i just dont think i could cope. 

We just so want to start our own little family am not a horrible person why is this happening. We have so much love and a nice house to give our little one, i have never not worked a day in my life :nope: whats going on am i just not ment to have babies :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't give up yet. Spotting can be quite common in early pregnancy. When will you have your results? I should have mine in an hour or so.


----------



## Bumblebee24

am really not sure hun, the docs said i should find out more friday but i probably wont know 100% unless they scan me. 
I just hope we`re both ok :flower: xxx
MASSIVE STICKY BEAN BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## tweetybird818

Oh bumblebee and brunette Im thinking of you both and praying for the best for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bumblebee did you get your results?

Mine weren't good, I lost my baby :cry:


----------



## tweetybird818

How are you holding up brunette?


----------



## Bumblebee24

No didn't get any results think I have to wait till 2morrow which will kill me. My boobs don't feel sore & my nipples arnt as dark or sensitive. Don't no how to take it as I have read done ladies symptoms come & go depending on hormone surges.

I haven't had any more spotting since but am just so nervous. I just want to have a baby of my own I don't understand why it's happening to me again. I don't smoke, I don't drink a lot it's just not fair.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't lose hope yet. Your bleeding has stopped. That's got to be a good sign. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed. 

AFM - It hurts. It feels like a bad dream.


----------



## Bumblebee24

am trying too hun truly i am, but with my last MMC the bleeding stopped and started over 2-4days. Goodness knows i just hope with all me heart its still in there growing happily and healthy.

Have you started bleeding fully or have you got to go in for an opp. I had a D&C after 2 lots of tables didnt work. I honestly feel you pain no one understands what its like or can even imagine the pain your feel even so early on until you have experienced miscarriage. Lots of love :hug:
xxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well looks like its going down hill for me bright red blood filled the toilet deverstated. I wonder if ill ever give birth to a live healthy child or am I one of the unlucky ladies


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's bright red, like a period. Has been since Tuesday. I think it may have been a chemical as I've no clots or pains. 

I'm so sorry yours has turned red :( Have you contacted your Doctor again?


----------



## Bumblebee24

:cry:No haven't spoken to them. Not too sure wat to do yet.
Did urs stop & start at time or conscientious bleeding.

I have an appointment tomorrow at 11 at the epu so they'll take bloods but at least I no it's over. Am truley deverstated. I just don't no why I keep having miscarriages ?????:cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've bled none stop. It's not heavy though. 

Good Luck tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry brunette

Afm: I started spotting this morning, since then its turned red, and I am getting painful cramps. Saw the doc and she's told me to wait it out until tomorrow. If it slows they will book an early scan next week. I dont think it is going to slow. Its gotten worse when I came to bed tonight. :cry:

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omgosh. What is going on!? Why are so many of us losing our babies??? :cry: This is awful. I am so so sorry girls. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## tweetybird818

Oh girls I wish there was some way I could comfort/help. This must be devastating for you all. *hug*


----------



## brunettebimbo

How are you all today?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Still bleeding today, but the cramps dont seem as bad. 

How are you brunette? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doing ok. Haven't cried today yet so that's a start! Bleeding is slowing down, still no pains etc. 

Have you rang your Doctors? Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

No but I already have an appointment booked for 4.20pm so going to keep an eye on it and see what the doctor says later. It's a different one to the one I saw yesterday so hoping they will still send me for a scan if the bleeding doesn't get worse.

Glad the bleeding is slowing and yey for no tears. Is your oh being supportive? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They should send you for a scan or at least blood work! Good Luck. 

Yeh my husband is being great. It's hit him hard too. We were so excited about having another baby and now it's gone. It's pretty crushing :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

How are you both?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ive lost a large clot today so thinking the worst. I have a scan on monday so I suppose I will know one way or another then.

Xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

How are you? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no, I really hope not!!! FX tightly crossed for you!

Today was a bit tough, really tearful but got through it without crying. We've decided to start TTC again straight away.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh wow good for you! Praying you get your sticky bean very soon.

Xxx


----------



## tweetybird818

Goodluck to you both then.


----------



## brunettebimbo

How is everyone?


----------



## tweetybird818

I had my first scan yesterday which went ok. Heard hb, was measuring ok.

Now today im bleeding. Called the hotline and was told to wait until it gets worse.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no, is it red?


----------



## tweetybird818

It has been red at times but is mostly brown. Getting heavier though. Dr wasnt much help just told me to wait until im in pain then go to the hospital.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say your in pain and just go. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh no hope everything works out ok tweetybird.

I lost my little bean. 

Xxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Tweety stick tight Hun as hard as it is. As horrible as it going to sound the hospital really can't do anything to stop it from happening if its going to happen. I think the doc is right stay home it's a much nicer environment & only go in if the bleeding gets worse or painful.
I would defo call your docs on Monday & see if they can't get u booked in for another earlier scan.
I started spotting a little yesterday but think its coz my & hubby bd. don't think we'll be doing that again in a while. Xxx
I have everything crossed for u huni.


----------



## Mrs W 11

So sorry to the ladies here that have lost their little beans :hugs: 

How are things tweety? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## tweetybird818

Thanks girls. Im still waiting for answers. I didnt have any pain/heavy bleeding to warrant the trip to hospital so i have an appt with gp in about 45mins which will hopefully give me for a referral for an u/s (the gp i saw sunday didnt give me a referral just told me to see my normal gp monday). And hopwfully they can fit me in for the scan today as well.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Good luck for a scan tweetybird. Been thinking of you xx


----------



## tweetybird818

Well.. I didnt get a scan. I couldnt see my usual gp and this other lady has sent me for blood tests today and wednesday to determine if hcg is doubling instead. So more waiting. Honestly its killing me. I just want to know.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Aaw hope the waiting doesn't go on too long. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Xxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

@tweety have u had a misscarage before. Normaly if you have you would be sent for bloods then a scan in a week or two. Keep the faith honey I know every hour feels like days :hug:
That's what happend to me I had a mmc in September at 10weeks. This time when I started spotting I went to the gp for bloods who then referred me to the epau. My second scan is on Friday & I am so scared I can't sleep at the min & am really grouchy to all my work colleagues. I just hope & pray that this little bean is my rainbow baby & everything will be ok.


----------



## Misha79

I am due Jul 15 as per my doc from my LMP (3 Oct) and I checked online according to which i conceived near Oct 18. This is my first. 
So far I am okay..with regular symptoms.

I have gained a lot, its probably bloat all around my tummy but its looks like bump.I am hungry all the time and sensitive to foods and smells.I do experience twinges a lot and get tired to soon and by 4/5pm, I am like so done. I sleep 10 hours now.
Also I have low Vit D.

This is first one. I am excited, happy and nervous at the same time. Sometimes feel difficult as i have to be so conscious all the time about what i eat, how i walk, what i wear, drink ..:-(. So difficult to see my DH sipping on wine alone.


----------

